# Digitrax DCS



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Got a new SCFXD8 and guess what? The DCS200 doesn't work. Many beep codes on power up.  DC pwr in is 16.2 v with no current draw. 1 second blinking config LED. Power LED steady green. Net LED steady on. Offline LED steady on. Settles in with continous soft beeps. CMOS battery checks 3.07 v. Connected throttle in op mode and sw 2 is c and should be t. Can't get it to stay on t. Throttle appears to communicate with DCS. Any ideas?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

What is a "SCXFD8"? DigiTrax web site could not find this number.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

starter set
SCFXD8 Super Chief Xtra 8 Amp Duplex Radio Equipped


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jerry,
I've gotta run for dinner but I'll be back shortly and I can walk you threw it. 
Count the number of beeps on powerup.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

If the beeps are supposed to sound like a computer posting, they are sick too. More like a buzzer the a beep. There seems to be a series of errors or repeating errors then it settles to a constant low volume beeps. It is quite difficult to count them. A combination of low and higher volume tones.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

JerryH said:


> If the beeps are supposed to sound like a computer posting, they are sick too. More like a buzzer the a beep.


 
They should sound like a buzzing chirp. You should be able to count them. What dose the DCS 200 do with out anything hooked up to it?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I don,t have the program or rail outputs hooked up. I was going by the step by step instructions in the manual.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The initial error code is 6 beeps indicating another command station but there is none. The is no loconet attached either. A buzzing chirp seems to be an accurate description of the beep tones.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What power supply are you powering it with?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't have a Digitrax PS yet so I looked at the specs and used one of the 12v rails on a ATX PC power supply. 12.1 vdc 25 amp rating. Voltage was 12.1 at the input terminals. No overheating indicated. I next tried another power source 16 vdc that had an ammeter readout that showed about 4 amp initial blip on power on which imediately dropped to zero as the DCS started beep errors rather than 1 beep. 16 v still at terminals with no load.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Are there any other Switches that will not reset to the factury defalts other then OpSw 02?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you tried OpSw 39. The instuction for it are on page 43


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep tried 39. NIMT helped me. Unit is bad.


----------

